

What really happens when you die? - eureka

so, what really happens in "the beyond"...?
======
aeontech
Your body decays, the elements of your body transform and become part of other
living things, and the atoms that compose them have come from the stars, and
will become part of the stars again when the Sun goes supernova.

You as a person live on in the things that you have created, the memories you
have given people, the lives you have changed by existing, the tools you have
invented or made possible.

